# Updated my wheels. Check them out



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

I wanted to look what the wheels of the IBM would look in black before painting my wheels so I plastidip them and put some clear coats afterwards....I'm really happy with the look. I'm going to leave them like that for now but officially paint them before the end of the year....liked them that much. Anyways here they are:



Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great how hard was it? I've been thinking of doing that to mine.


----------



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

gregg5 said:


> Looks great how hard was it? I've been thinking of doing that to mine.


not hard at all...its harder to take the wheels off


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, I just picked up some G8 wheels, maybe I will give them a shot.


----------



## The Haitian Goat (Dec 27, 2011)

So exactly what are the supplies i need? Also, what is the correct procedure?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's just my opinion but all black wheels look like wheels that someone stole the hub caps off of. When the car moves they just become one big black circle. I'd like to see someone try this with maybe the outside rim edge left silver or some other kind of contrast.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> It's just my opinion but all black wheels look like wheels that someone stole the hub caps off of. When the car moves they just become one big black circle. I'd like to see someone try this with maybe the outside rim edge left silver or some other kind of contrast.


like a machined face or worked rim perhaps? i dunno i think chrome looks too east LA for me unless you find the right rims. ccws ftw but most others just make our gtos look like gangstered squashed grand prixs. 

+1 for black stockers


----------



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

The Haitian Goat said:


> So exactly what are the supplies i need? Also, what is the correct procedure?


Just get plasticdip. Your going to need about 4 cans (depends on how many coats) and get 2 cans of clear coat. You can get them both at home depot. Clean the wheels really good with water and soap. Let them dry for a long time under the sun and make sure they are really dry before beginning. 

Make sure to go light on your first coat and make sure you r always moving....don't over spray. Then you can go heavier on the other coats. Don't worry about covering anything. You can peal off any section afterwards. You can also peal off anything that gets on the wheels. Wait 15 min in between coats. Then once your done with plastic dip use the clear coat. I think you have to wait like 20 min in between coats for that one but I would double check with the can instructions cause I don't really remember. They look much much better with clear coat and will last u longer. Let me know how it comes out.






svede1212 said:


> It's just my opinion but all black wheels look like wheels that someone stole the hub caps off of. When the car moves they just become one big black circle. I'd like to see someone try this with maybe the outside rim edge left silver or some other kind of contrast.



All black wheels look really good in my opinion. I'm planning to buy black wheels and using plastic dip is great to see if its something you would like or not before taking the plunge. I had a black charger with all black wheels and use to get compliments all the time. 

I think that if you get the right wheel for the car it actually makes the car look mean and bad a$$. Oh and black wheels don't look great with all colors but on my case it really compliments the blue really well. Btw it looks much much better in person 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

gregg5 said:


> Thanks, I just picked up some G8 wheels, maybe I will give them a shot.


Did you try it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> It's just my opinion but all black wheels look like wheels that someone stole the hub caps off of. When the car moves they just become one big black circle. I'd like to see someone try this with maybe the outside rim edge left silver or some other kind of contrast.


For me, I have to get up closer to see what kind of wheel it is if it's black. All detail is lost 'cause you just can't see it. With an aluminum or chrome finish you see everything much easier. 
But I did see an Acura NSX that had black wheels that looked absolutely wicked as the car was also black. 
Wheels are a very subjective though, I've seen some nice ones, the one in this post included, they're just not for me.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

johni53 said:


> Wheels are a very subjective though, I've seen some nice ones, the one in this post included, they're just not for me.


I concur. Not for me either. At least they weren't simply shot with 'Rustoleum' like many I see on the road. Is Plasticdip a sturdy enough finish to hold up on wheels?


----------



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

It holds up pretty good. Its a cheap way of getting any wheels black. Its also really good for testing. I wanted to see how the stock wheels would look in black without painting them. This is what I'm getting in the near future. Sticking with black since I like how they turned out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

That plastic dip is good stuff. it'll hold up through car washes and winter exspecially with the clear coat. you might just leave that instead of painting so if you do ever want to go back to stock just peel it off.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> It's just my opinion but all black wheels look like wheels that someone stole the hub caps off of. When the car moves they just become one big black circle. I'd like to see someone try this with maybe the outside rim edge left silver or some other kind of contrast.


I saw a 17 that had the center spokes black with the raised edges silver. It looked really good. Wish I still had the pic because it was something I always wanted to do but never got around to.



HP11 said:


> I concur. Not for me either. At least they weren't simply shot with 'Rustoleum' like many I see on the road. Is Plasticdip a sturdy enough finish to hold up on wheels?


Its actually must better then you would think. It isn't perminent but it is solid enough that you could get about a year out of it. Check out dipyourcar.com. They have some videos on Youtube that show how easy it is to you and they even took a pressure washer to it. It holds up good but once it starts to go it goes fast.

I'm using it to paint my rear valance on the Z06 black because I don't feel like spendign $500 on a plastic insert that just double face tapes on. Depending on how I like it over time I will peal the dip off and actually have it painted.


----------

